# New To This Forum - Hello



## OldSchoolLifter (May 13, 2011)

Hello, 

Been Offline for sometime, found my self spending more time on forums,  and at the gym than with the wife and kids, so I dropped offline for a few  years, Ive already seen some familiar faces from a while back from other  boards.

So hello again, time to get back on it.

Im experienced with almost every compound, and types of training, looking forward to contributing.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*OldSchoolLifter* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Nightowl (May 13, 2011)

hello Old!

Nice to have you join this forum.  Enjoy your self here, for it is filled with tons of information.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## zok37 (May 13, 2011)

Hello OldSchoolLifter , welcome to the forum


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcomes, Looking forward to contributing, and furthering my education


----------



## Gena Marie (May 16, 2011)

Welcome back.  We are glad you returned


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 17, 2011)

Welcome !


----------



## nickg923861 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## hotrodthelovegod (May 19, 2011)

make it happen....good work


----------



## tyzero89 (May 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Clubber Lang (May 25, 2011)

Welcome Bro! Lots of great info in here!


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## taormina (May 25, 2011)

*hi*

hi, im new


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------

